# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Непрограмные методы борьбы со спамерами

## Surfer

Опробовал многие программы борьбы со спамом , какие-то эффективны , какие-то не очень , но рано или поздно всё равно начиниает проскакивать спам , либо нужные письма попадают в спам и тд и тп...

Назрел вопрос : куда стучать ?  :Cheesy: 
Нашёл в сети http://www.spamcop.net/
Попробовал туда сливать весь спам.
Авторы обещают жаловаться ISP спамеров , вычисляя их по ip/dns и другим признакам.

Такой вопрос ко всем : куда ещё можно стучать на спамеров , чтобы хоть кого-то поймали со всеми вытекающими.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

http://www.dirfile.com/blue_frog_anti_spam.htm

----------


## Surfer

Вот ещё нарыл подобные компании , разберусь потом :
the FTC - http://www.ftc.gov/spam/
FDA
SEC - http://www.sec.gov/investor/pubs/cyberfraud.htm
ACMA - http://submit.spam.acma.gov.au/acma_submit.cgi
http://Knujon.com/
http://chongqed.org/
http://moensted.dk/spam/

----------


## MOCT

а что толку от их вычислений? они будут находить и блокировать зараженные компьютеры, с которых отправляется спам. но это перекроет только тонюююсенькую ниточку спама.

----------


## Surfer

*MOCT*
По идее ISP должны передавать дело в прокуратуру , ну это в нормальных странах и с нормальными законами  :Cheesy:

----------


## MOCT

в ISP тоже не дураки сидят - чего передавать в прокуратуру, когда по этому IP сидит такой же пострадавший, как жертвы спама?

----------


## mel

Как загонять в базу спамеров на этом сайте IP спамеров?
Я о нем тоже слышал, но не могу разобраться, как забивать этих надоедливых спамеров, как то на днях мне типа от моего имени спам пришел, я чуть со стула не упал.
Насколько я понял, нужно на мыло админа отправлять этот спам и он сам загоняет IP в свою базу. Правильно?!





> Опробовал многие программы борьбы со спамом , какие-то эффективны , какие-то не очень , но рано или поздно всё равно начиниает проскакивать спам , либо нужные письма попадают в спам и тд и тп...
> 
> Назрел вопрос : куда стучать ? 
> Нашёл в сети http://www.spamcop.net/
> Попробовал туда сливать весь спам.
> Авторы обещают жаловаться ISP спамеров , вычисляя их по ip/dns и другим признакам.
> 
> Такой вопрос ко всем : куда ещё можно стучать на спамеров , чтобы хоть кого-то поймали со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Surfer

Сначала зарегистрируйся.
Далее скажи свой почтовый клиент и почтовый сервер , попробуем разобраться  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

Уже неделю весь спам сливаю на http://www.spamcop.net/
Уж незнаю из-за чего , но за сегодня пришло только 1(!!!) письмо со спамом
До этого 10-15 в день стабильно. Может действительно работает ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Сервис spamcop является инструментом автоматического анализа и генерации жалоб провайдерам и владельцам сервисов. Любой человек зарегистрировавшись в указанном сервисе может отправлять туда SPAM письма. Письмо автоматически будут проанализировано, разобрано, вычленены адреса ответственных за содержание тех или иных серверов (сервисов) посредством которых было разослано указанное письмо. Побочным эффектом является накопление статистики по IP адресам посредством которых рассылался спам, однако для того что бы адрес попал в черный список необходимо порядка 10 жалоб и отсутствие реакции от владельцев указанного адреса. Spamcop не определяет является ли письмо спамом, он просто хранит адреса тех компьютеров с которых в течении последних 24 часов рассылался спам.

Кстати, есть почтовый сервер mail.by который принимает не всю почту, а только ту, которую ему разрешает получать сервис http://www.spamcop.net.

----------


## kuznetz

Spamcop - правильно.
Но с нашими родными иметь дело интереснее. Да и спаму русского сейчас уже больше чем забугрового. По крайней мере у меня - русского спама приходит 70%. Поэтому я на наших уже сильно злой.

Засвечивать в Spamcop и проч. спамерские IP - надо. Но надо также преследовать спамерские сайты. Например: сайт spamforum.ru хостится в Питере. Как следует называть прова, который его хостит? пиявка. Как же еще.

Предлагаю вычислять спамеров и публиковать на ixbt, livejournal и т.п. Везде где можно.
Например, известно, что Zenon, Valuehost и Masterhost (это из крупных московских только, конечно. Вообще таких много) по-черному хостят спамеров. Ежу понятно, что делают они это потому, что спамеры работают в этих самих провайдерских конторах. Сами и размещают эти сайты. Всё просто.

Так вот предлагаю каждый зафиксированный случай размещения спам-рекламируемого сайта (или затрояненного сайта) освещать в электронной прессе. Чтобы пиявкам этим спокойно не жилось.

----------


## pig

> у меня - русского спама приходит 70%. Поэтому я на наших уже сильно злой.


Русский спам хотя бы разнообразнее. Спам-книгу ещё не получали?



> Уважаемый читатель! К тебе сегодня со спамом пришла книга "Человек с прописной буквы".
> Желаю плодотворного прочтения первой в России спам-книги.
> С уважением, автор


А сегодня пришёл призыв о найме футбольного тренера. Это вам не виагра и трейдинг - это жизнь.  :Cheesy:

----------


## kuznetz

1. А что представляет собой это письмо про спам-книгу? нет, не получал. Интересно. Книга-то в письме или где? и почему "спам-книга". Вообще заинтриговали Вы меня. Расскажите пожалуйста подробнее

2. Что касается письма о найме футбольного тренера, снятии залов, в декабре-начале января еще было несколько раз письмо про найм тренера по классической борьбе - то могу Вам сообщить, что мне известно какая именно спам-банда рассылает это. Это их собственная реклама. Это не реклама их клиентов. Возможно, это реклама их знакомых. Но суть та же - не платная реклама.

3. А сколько процентов этот разнообразный русский спам составляет в Вашей почте? Мне кажется, с этим наглым разнообразием пора конкретно поработать. Чтобы им мало не показалось

----------


## pig

1. Нет, книга как таковая отдельно. В письме для затравки несколько стихотворений и ссылки на сайт автора. Почему "спам-книга" - это вопрос к нему. Возможно, потому, что рассылка по спам-каналу прошла.

3. Процент, конечно, невелик. Из русского основная масса - это самореклама спамеров да призывы на семинары по технологии оболванивания клиентов и обману государства. Плюс всякие гостиницы, турфирмы, агенства недвижимости.
Шли рекламы "супер-пупер корпоративных сотовых тарифов" - вот этих я сдавал сотовым операторам, которых они торговали. Что-то давно не попадаются, небось, задавили.
Но иногда попадаются перлы. До сих пор помню слоган "Грузим без проблем!".

----------


## kuznetz

Спасибо.

1. Но я сильно удивлен. Почему же у меня 70%, то есть бОльшая часть - именно русский спам? Приходит в день 100-150 штук. Из них соответственно 70-100 штук - наши, отечественные. Тематика точно такая, как Вы сказали

2. Кстати, а слоган "Большой все-таки лучше" попадался? Вы не пробовали смотреть, кто хостит рекламируемый этим сайт? это довольно любопытная ниточка, ведущая довольно прямо к спамерской банде

----------


## pig

У меня примерно 50/50. Но подавляющее большинство просто не принимается сервером, поэтому статистика сильно выборочная.

----------


## Surfer

Наверно потому-что русский домен  :Smiley: 
Мне на гмыло вообще русский спам ниразу не приходил.

----------


## anton_dr

> Но иногда попадаются перлы. До сих пор помню слоган "Грузим без проблем!".


Ага. Частенько приходило - голодные студенты работают за копейки  :Smiley:  
В различных вариациях.

----------


## pig

Выезд сметчика - бесплатно.
Так и подмывало позвонить и заказать этого сметчика.

----------


## kuznetz

Я действительно иногда звоню таким рекламодателям. Имеет смысл звонить только тем, у кого есть какая-никакая репутация, которой они дорожат. Какому-нибудь дяде Васе, предлагающему услуги автовышки, звонить конечно без толку. Вот например недавно спам разослал свежеоткрывшийся московский филиал одного известного банка.

Звоню и провожу методическую беседу. Рассказываю правду: что спамеры — это организации криминального толка, что для рассылки спама они применяют уголовно наказуемые методы (ст. 272-274 УК), что заказчики спама являются сознательными пособниками преступников (после того, как я им рассказал об этом), и вредят своей репутации.

Обычно помогает 100%. Спам не повторяется

----------


## Surfer

Как думаете - можно создать антиботнет , на основе например на основе TSC! ?  :Smiley:  Которым можно будет ддосить спамерские сайты , форумы , хрумера ?
Подробности http://tsc.overclockers.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kuznetz

Если для DoS не предлагается применять зараженные компьютеры, и если досить только действующие ИСХОДНЫЕ источники абьюза (сетевой центр управления ботами), то пожалуй можно обсуждать этот вопрос. Но не представляю, как отличить реальный источник от простого бота. Как найти центр? Центр управления замаскирован наверное десятью хопами, не лохи же там.

О том чтобы досить форумы - это перебор. Мы будем добиваться закрытия их форумов через обращение к провайдерам и общественному мнению. 

Я постараюсь посмотреть подробнее, что предлагает TSC, спасибо Surfer.

А пока не могли бы Вы, Surfer, сказать, что такое хрумера? я видел только спам-рекламу насчет xRumer, но там не было сути. Что эта штука делает?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> А пока не могли бы Вы, Surfer, сказать, что такое хрумера? я видел только спам-рекламу насчет xRumer, но там не было сути. Что эта штука делает?


Программа которая в автоматическом режиме размещает Ваши объявления на форумах, гостевых книгах, досках объявлений и пр. Используется для раскрутки сайтов.

----------


## maXmo

Сама архитектура называется BOINC, но она односерверная: проблема решается дос-атакой на центральный сервер (координатор). Распределённой сети, устойчивой к дос-атакам, вроде, пока ещё не придумали.

Ну уже давали эту ссылку: http://www.okopipi.org/

----------


## Geser

> Сама архитектура называется BOINC, но она односерверная: проблема решается дос-атакой на центральный сервер (координатор). Распределённой сети, устойчивой к дос-атакам, вроде, пока ещё не придумали.


Вроде в Японии придумали конфигурацию сети полностью лишенную каких-либо центральных серверов.

----------


## maXmo

Да, они мне тоже припомнились.
Кое-что можно у осла позаимствовать, но работы там будет много, ой много.

----------


## kuznetz

> Как думаете - можно создать антиботнет , на основе например на основе TSC! ?


Прочитал TSC. Не ожидал, что есть столько людей, готовых за бесплатно на хорошее дело. Это очень радует.

Но там люди занимаются другим делом. Оно (дело) у них есть. Заинтересуется ли команда вопросами антиспама — трудно сказать. Возможно, они бы присоединились к готовому антиспамерскому проекту. И я бы тоже. Но его, похоже, пока нигде нет.

По проекту okopipi — не понятно. Они хотят создать «инструмент для отписки от спамерских рассылок» (an anti-spam opt-out tool)?
Этого я не понимаю. Не понятно ни то, как это вообще возможно, ни то, зачем это нужно. От спама не отписываться надо, а прекращать его совсем.

----------


## Surfer

> Прочитал TSC. Не ожидал, что есть столько людей, готовых за бесплатно на хорошее дело. Это очень радует.


Да всегда был понимающий народ  :Smiley: 




> Но там люди занимаются другим делом. Оно (дело) у них есть. Заинтересуется ли команда вопросами антиспама — трудно сказать. Возможно, они бы присоединились к готовому антиспамерскому проекту. И я бы тоже. Но его, похоже, пока нигде нет.


думаю тех , кого достал спам намного больше  :Smiley: )))
Вот я и хотел узнать у народа , что об этом думают - надо бить спамеров и прочих вредителей их же методами.
Остаётся вопрос - нужны ресурсы и люди для реализации софта под распределённую сеть.




> По проекту okopipi — не понятно. Они хотят создать «инструмент для отписки от спамерских рассылок» (an anti-spam opt-out tool)?
> Этого я не понимаю. Не понятно ни то, как это вообще возможно, ни то, зачем это нужно. От спама не отписываться надо, а прекращать его совсем.


Ага , я тоже не понял смысла этого проекта

----------


## maXmo

> Они хотят создать «инструмент для отписки от спамерских рассылок» (an anti-spam opt-out tool)?


Ну насолила же кому-то лягушка… Оpt-out там просто плагином будет. Мало ли что ещё туда можно подрубить…
То, чего ты хочешь, как я понял, не зависит от каких-либо тулзовин у индивидуальных пользователей.

----------

